# textproc/soprano wants openldap-client-2.3.43_1



## laufdi (Oct 18, 2013)

```
/usr/ports/textproc/soprano # make install
===>  Installing for soprano-2.9.4
===>   soprano-2.9.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   soprano-2.9.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so - found
===>   soprano-2.9.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so - found
===>   soprano-2.9.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so - found
===>   soprano-2.9.4 depends on shared library: raptor2 - found
===>   soprano-2.9.4 depends on shared library: rdf - found
===>   soprano-2.9.4 depends on shared library: iodbc - found
===>  Checking if textproc/soprano already installed
pkg_add: could not find package openldap-client-2.3.43_1 !
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /ports/textproc/soprano
```

Installed is openldap-client-2.4.36 from ports:

```
# pkg_info -I openldap\*
openldap-client-2.4.36 Open source LDAP client implementation
```

Where does this dependency come from?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 27, 2013)

net/openldap24-client is required for a bunch of ports in order to build/install textproc/soprano

```
[CMD]% make all-depends-list -C /usr/ports/textproc/soprano/[/CMD]
/usr/ports/devel/cmake
/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
/usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib
/usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4
/usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc
/usr/ports/net/qt4-network
/usr/ports/devel/qmake4
/usr/ports/devel/qt4-qtestlib
/usr/ports/devel/qt4-rcc
/usr/ports/devel/qt4-uic
/usr/ports/textproc/qt4-xml
/usr/ports/textproc/raptor2
/usr/ports/textproc/redland
/usr/ports/databases/libiodbc
/usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules
/usr/ports/devel/icu
/usr/ports/devel/glib20
/usr/ports/devel/pcre
/usr/ports/devel/dbus
/usr/ports/security/openssl
/usr/ports/security/ca_root_nss
/usr/ports/ftp/curl
/usr/ports/devel/yajl
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
/usr/ports/textproc/libxslt
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.16
/usr/ports/textproc/rasqal
/usr/ports/databases/db42
/usr/ports/devel/libltdl
/usr/ports/devel/libtool
/usr/ports/lang/python27
/usr/ports/lang/python
/usr/ports/devel/libffi
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/x11/libICE
/usr/ports/x11/libSM
/usr/ports/x11/libX11
/usr/ports/textproc/expat2
/usr/ports/sysutils/gnome_subr
/usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
/usr/ports/lang/python2
/usr/ports/x11/xtrans
/usr/ports/devel/xorg-macros
/usr/ports/x11/xproto
/usr/ports/x11/bigreqsproto
/usr/ports/x11/xcmiscproto
/usr/ports/x11/xextproto
/usr/ports/x11/kbproto
/usr/ports/x11/inputproto
/usr/ports/x11-fonts/xf86bigfontproto
/usr/ports/x11/libXau
/usr/ports/x11/libXdmcp
/usr/ports/x11/libxcb
/usr/ports/security/libgpg-error
/usr/ports/devel/libcheck
/usr/ports/x11/xcb-proto
/usr/ports/devel/libpthread-stubs
```

Seems that you have a previous version as dependency, give a try to deinstall completely net/openldap24-client and install again to correct the dependencies.


----------

